# What hay is good for wethers?



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Are there any specific hays that wethers should NOT eat? I had read somewhere that alfalfa is too rich for them, is that correct? I had also read that bermuda was a poisonous plant for goats, and we have lots of bermuda hay here in Oklahoma. Is that true? Just wondering what kind of hay I should be buying.

Thanks for any help,
Jamie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I typically feed my wethers and my bucks a high protein grass hay that I feed my horses. It is a Timothy, brome, orchard cross hay - and they do well on it.

During rutt, I do either give them alfalfa pellets or a bit of alfalfa hay.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

whethers and bucks dont need a lot. A high quality orchard grass is what i feed mine. During rut bucks get a little bit of grain but not much. 
They can have alfalfa but in very small amounts.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Our wether (before we re-homed him) received free-choice mixed grass hay. No alfalfa and a little bit of grain, once a day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm bermuda hay is poisonous -- never heard that but then again I dotn know if I have ever used it before :scratch: name sounds familiar but not sure 


As to the hay for wethers - I personaly would just give them grass hay. Like a Timothy or Orchard. You dont want to mess with their calcium/phosperous ratio. It needs to be 2/1


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Huh, never heard that about bermuda grass. We feed coastal hay-which is bermuda and fescue. Never had any problems with it.

We've just started feeding alfalfa to our goats-including our breeding/show buck and some soon to be wethers. I keep Ammonium Chloride on hand just in case though and feed it as a preventative as well.

Unless it is a show wether I'd be feeding him a good quality grass hay and just a little bit of grain . Some just feed hay but all my goats get grain.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I very rarely ever give my boys Alfalfa hay. I only give grain as a treat every now and then.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Grass hay, becaus alfalfa tends to be too rich for males and can cause stones. I have lost a wether because he had stones.


----------

